# Help:In the market for wall-jacks



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey all, 

I'm looking to buy some wall-jack and bracing systems, like the kind qual-craft make, but not sure which is best. Not gonna be lifting any huge walls, so I dont wanna spend a ton of money.

Just need some advice on what to buy to get me started so i can frame up some walls for an upcoming addition. Would love to hear what you guys use, like/dislike, etc.

Thanks alot


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Cheapest way is to make them out of square tubing and weld a nut into the ends. Then take some 5/8's all thread and weld the nailing feet to the ends and thread them on through.


----------



## Jlubb (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a set from qualcraft for sale. We dont use them anymore, we do mostly siding now. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## BirmanBuilders (Aug 24, 2005)

I always make my own on the job. They work great for lifting long walls, though not ideal on two story walls. Take four pieces of 2x4 2' 4' 6' full stud. Cut a 45 bevel on each and nail together progressively. When you have your wall sheeted and ready to stand nail about 4" away from the top plate into the deck and nail a block behind. If you have one on either end of the wall, when you lift, the smaller blocks slide in under the top plate and make a temp support. Lifet the other end and repeat. The last push after the 6' block is easy. Quick and cheap and saved me some back ache over the years.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Jlubb, 

Might be interested. Can you e-mail me what you have? is it just 2 wall-jacks, or supports also?? also what your asking for them.
E-mail is [email protected]

Thanks to everyone for their reply,

Gary


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

gbruzze1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm looking to buy some wall-jack and bracing systems, like the kind qual-craft make, but not sure which is best. Not gonna be lifting any huge walls, so I dont wanna spend a ton of money.
> 
> ...


Don't know where you're from but I have a pair of Proctor Wall Jacks (24') that I'll sell real reasonable.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

jmic said:


> Don't know where you're from but I have a pair of Proctor Wall Jacks (24') that I'll sell real reasonable.


Im not too far from you, Westchester, NY...how much are you asking??

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

500.00...................they go well over 1200.00 if my memory is correct. :w00t:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Lifting walls??...isn' that want electricians, plumbers,laborers and the coffee truck guy are for?...:clap:


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

jmic, thats 500 for 2 wall jacks??


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

gbruzze1 said:


> jmic, thats 500 for 2 wall jacks??


Correct.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Wish I wasn't on the other side of the US from you.

$500 is a good price for a pair, and they do sell new for about $1200.

The nice thing about the Proctors is that they have a stop so that the wall doesn't fall over the other way after it is upright. The Qualcraft wall jacks or similar that use a 2x4 you have to make sure someone is there to hold it doesn't fall over once the wall is up. With the Proctors or similar you could lift a wall by yourself.

The Qualcraft wall jacks run about $150 each plus the cost of a couple of 2x4's. This is about as cheap as you can get.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Kgmz said:


> Wish I wasn't on the other side of the US from you.
> 
> $500 is a good price for a pair, and they do sell new for about $1200.
> 
> ...


I've used them when alone many times when I had to. Great tool to have in your arsenal of tools if you're into framing.


----------



## sec518 (Aug 27, 2009)

jmic said:


> I've used them when alone many times when I had to. Great tool to have in your arsenal of tools if you're into framing.


Do you still have these? If so I will buy them cash and pick them up ASAP. I live about 2 1/2 hours from danbury so I'm not far. Call 518-858-8975 if interested


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Since this came up again had to post a pic of my second in command using our Qualcraft wall jacks, my Wife.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Since this came up again had to post a pic of my second in command using our Qualcraft wall jacks, my Wife.


If she's second in command who's first? Got another wife?


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

I wish I had another one like that.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I wish I had another one like that.


Move to Salt Lake City and let your dreams come true.


----------



## curiouscanuck (Dec 7, 2008)

Kgmz said:


> The nice thing about the Proctors is that they have a stop so that the wall doesn't fall over the other way after it is upright. The Qualcraft wall jacks or similar that use a 2x4 you have to make sure someone is there to hold it doesn't fall over once the wall is up. With the Proctors or similar you could lift a wall by yourself.


The pair I use are similar to the Qual-Craft, can't remember the brand. When using alone I recently secured a line from the top plate (used an eye bolt) to an anchor down on the deck to keep the wall from going over when vertical. This was just temporary while I set up bracing.

Matt


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

curiouscanuck said:


> The pair I use are similar to the Qual-Craft, can't remember the brand. When using alone I recently secured a line from the top plate (used an eye bolt) to an anchor down on the deck to keep the wall from going over when vertical. This was just temporary while I set up bracing.
> 
> Matt


 
ditto, tow strap one end to the top plate and the other to the floor, if you do the math right it will be very close to plumb when you get it jacked all the way up.


----------

